# Wax Wizards favourite site !!!!!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.sandalandsoxer.co.uk/

Sorry Mark but it must be your fave website ! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

oh my ! :-X


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D
Very good John! I did laugh. The only grumble is that there are no pictures of me and my sandles etc. :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All we need for you now Mark is a Builders Bum site ! ;D


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

;D ;D Yeah...trouble is though is that I am a bit modest and dont reveal enuff of the crack!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ;D ;D Yeah...trouble is though is that I am a bit modest and dont reveal enuff of the crack!


Think Wak was still looking for his bike last time I spoke with him ! ;D


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

What do ya think I used to clean the bike tyres then? No wonder I am raw. ;D


----------

